# issue as I begin my brake installation



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I think I can work around it, but I want to know how you guys would handle it. 

my car was an original manual drum car. I removed the factory mastercylinder as I prepared for putting on my new vacuum booster unit and mastercylinder. I noticed after I pulled off the original mastercylinder that there are 2 bolts on each side that are sticking out 1.25 inches roughly. problem is, the vacuum unit has 4 bolts that are spread out in close to a square. if we slide the plunger into the same hole the original came out of, the 4 original car bolts push the unit away and don't line up with any of the bolt locations from the vacuum unit. my initial thought is to remove those 4 factory bolts from the pontiac or grind them off. they seem to support the dash and steering wheel.

second part of this problem, the bolts that stick out of the vacuum piece don't line up with the flat part on the firewall, the top 2 bolts touch just past the curve and will make things difficult to mount. 

wondering if anyone else has run into this problem anywhere. if so, how did you go about fixing it, or if you have an idea about how to get it fixed. 

If need be I can get some photos taken so you guys can see it first hand.

thanks for any help


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

what year booster did you buy? for a 67, those bolts are part of the brace the pedals mount onto, so cutting the bolts is not an option. if you purchased the 67 booster, it is a direct bolt onto those 4 bolts. and the original hole is correct. Sounds like the wrong booster. Original factory booster bracket was riveted to vacuum canister, not separate pieces. If separate, this is not a factory replacement item.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree You don't want to be cutting any bolts, for sure. The brake booster and MC need to be "tied" to the brake pedal bracketry under the dash for rigidity. Otherwise when you step on the brakes, you're eventually going to fatigue the metal in the firewall from flexing and rip everything right out of the firewall.

It does sound like you have the wrong booster.

Bear


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I got to looking at some of the boosters...and it looks like there are some angle brackets that belong on the vacuum booster that bolt to those bolts and onto the firewall bolts changing the angle of the booster from the firewall just slightly.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, there should be. Normally that bracket comes as part of the booster. I've got a replacement one for my 69 (that I won't use because I've converted to hydroboost) and those brackets are riveted on to it - came with it.

Bear


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm betting there is a bracket stuck in the packaging somewhere for that. I'll check that out. my buddy was working on that while I got the transmission mounted up, he is used to manual brakes though as a dirt tracker.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes there are angle brackets for the 67 and up booster that **** it up at an angle and you may have to fabricate an adjustable clevice and rod from your original to the proper length.





































1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------

